
How Facebook Is Changing to Deal with Scrutiny of Its Power - situational87
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/12/technology/facebook-antitrust.html
======
situational87
> Facebook has also begun internal changes that make itself harder to break
> up. The company has been knitting together the messaging systems of Facebook
> Messenger, Instagram and WhatsApp and has reorganized the departments so
> that Facebook is more clearly in charge, said two people briefed on the
> matter. Executives have also worked on rebranding Instagram and WhatsApp to
> more prominently associate them with Facebook.

The speculation on here over the past few months that all the services are
being "integrated" so that they can claim it's too difficult technically to
split up the company along service lines appears to be correct.

